# blueberry yogurt



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been giving my pups organic plain yogurt for a few weeks now. They love it! 

Today I accidentally picked up blueberry. Oops! Is this okay to give them or should I stick with plain?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I give Lady Stonyfield's YoBaby organic blueberry all the time! The only yogurt to watch out for is Yoplait and some of the others that contain artificial sweeteners as they are toxic to dogs.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2007-0...sweetener_N.htm


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 8 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848742


> I give Lady Stonyfield's YoBaby organic blueberry all the time! The only yogurt to watch out for is Yoplait and some of the others that contain artificial sweeteners as they are toxic to dogs.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2007-0...sweetener_N.htm[/B]



Thats great! Thanks  

By the way, I got the bows today and they are too cute! I gotta figure out how to put them on now.  I put one on Westin and it fell right off. I gotta read up on it and figure out what I am doing!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Fage Total 0% Yogurt is really good.

It has no added sugar. Sophie gets a daily teaspoon of it in the morning with her breakfast. 

Just an FYI, it's absolute heaven with honey and frozen blueberries and raspberries. So, so good!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most fruit flavored yogurts have added sugar...fine once, but not ideal for regular use.


----------

